

British police have reportedly arrested a Lizard Squad member - Varcht
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/12/31/british-police-have-reportedly-arrested-a-lizard-squad-member/

======
SixSigma
Even if it was an alias it would be perfectly legitimate to appear on bail and
court documents.

We have a system based on: the name by which you are known

Which make Real Name requirements on social media unprovable. If I am called
Troll Golightly on Facebook and just _one friend_ then I can legitimately
state that my name is Troll.

------
sjreese
this is a vendetta between two people, not the lizard squad..Member 1 has a
hater that will use any ruse to attack the other.. of course British justice
is ripe for this sort of thing. It too has a long history of needing IRA
arrests. And accepting testimony questionable from sources listing to the
RADIO is the best case in point. PSN and XBL down is big (uninsured losses in
the millions) and will change everything about OpSec.

~~~
objclxt
I really don't understand what you're saying? How does the IRA come into this
(as far as I can tell, they don't)? And I don't see how PSN or Xbox Live being
down will "change everything about OpSec"...as far as I know, it's a fairly
standard DDoS attack.

~~~
mvc
During the troubles, in the wake of pub bombings, British police sometimes
arrested and/or convicted people with flimsy evidence, eventually having to
pardon them many years later when the convictions were quashed. For example,
google The Guidford Four, or The Birmingham Six.

I think the parent is suggesting that in both cases, the politicians were
demanding an arrest of someone, preferably the people who did it, but failing
that, anyone who _might_ have done it.

------
higherpurpose
3 months later: "LizardSquad informant working for FBI for the past 6 months".

The LizardSquad thing seems to have a lot of parallels with Lulzsec. Both
groups "appeared all of the sudden" on the online scene. Both tried to make a
lot of noise in the shortest time possible, seemingly "just for fame", with no
long term plan or vision for why they started doing that in the first place.
Both started giving interviews to the media.

It almost reminds me of all those fake terror plots the FBI is creating to
keep people scared, by finding naive people to turn them into terrorists, and
then "set them loose" onto the world, to remind people terrorists - or in this
case, cybercriminals - still exist.

Maybe I'm just way off the mark here. _Hopefully_ I am.

~~~
colechristensen
The FBI does have a history of finding impressionable people, encouraging them
to misbehave, getting a few to be informants and arresting the rest. While
definitely misguided it seems to me that the heart of what many of them are
trying to do is in the right place.

One example of many: [http://nypost.com/2014/07/20/newburgh-four-terrorism-
case-wa...](http://nypost.com/2014/07/20/newburgh-four-terrorism-case-was-fbi-
entrapment-hbo-film/)

~~~
davekeck
How does that example show that their "heart ... is in the right place"? All
of the men made it clear that they would only participate if no one got hurt,
and one of them was doing so to fund his brother's cancer treatment.

If you're broke and faced with the death of a beloved family member, and then
someone comes along and offers you $250k and a guarantee that no one gets
hurt, it's hard for me to believe that most people wouldn't participate.

